# Sub base



## Weh2k9 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello all, I have the Triton mof001 and I'm looking to get a sub base and some guide bushes for a project. I have been looking at trend bases and bushes as recommended from you guys. I have found conflicting information as to what base fits the mof001 and I'd be very grateful of someone could clear up for me which one to buy, and whether I'd need to drill it to make it fit? I'm also curious do all trend guide bushes fit all the sub bases. Thanks.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

*Why not buy the TGA250?*



Weh2k9 said:


> Hello all, I have the Triton mof001 and I'm looking to get a sub base and some guide bushes for a project. I have been looking at trend bases and bushes as recommended from you guys. I have found conflicting information as to what base fits the mof001 and I'd be very grateful of someone could clear up for me which one to buy, and whether I'd need to drill it to make it fit? I'm also curious do all trend guide bushes fit all the sub bases. Thanks.



Why not buy the TGA250?
Template Guide Kit 12pce | TritonTools.com

(It can be bought from Amazon UK)
After the #9 item of the TGA260 is fitted to your MOF001, you can use then Trent Metric guide Bushes.
If you fit the no 11 (alignment Bush from TGA260) to the #9, you will then be able to use BRASS Porter Cable style Imperial Guide Bushings but they will be redundant since they will be the same size as #1 to #7 of TGA250.

The #8 of TGA250 is the only metric guide bush (30mm) included. This allow you to use with COOK TOP JIG or other templates jigs sold commercially.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Weh2k9 said:


> Hello all, I have the Triton mof001 and I'm looking to get a sub base and some guide bushes for a project. I have been looking at trend bases and bushes as recommended from you guys. I have found conflicting information as to what base fits the mof001 and I'd be very grateful of someone could clear up for me which one to buy, and whether I'd need to drill it to make it fit? I'm also curious do all trend guide bushes fit all the sub bases. Thanks.


The sub base recommended by US Router Forum Members is for Brass Porter Cable screw on type Guide Bushings. Trent's (60mm steel plate mounted) guide buses will not fit.

If you want to use Trent Guide Bushes, you will need a sub base made by Trent or Axinister.
Trent's Guide Bushings are mostly metric whereas Porter Cable Guide Bushings are all IMPERIAL sizes.


----------

